
Mission Creep: NSA’s System for Iraq, Afghanistan Ended Up on the Mexican Border - metaphysics
https://theintercept.com/2019/05/29/nsa-data-afghanistan-iraq-mexico-border/
======
runciblespoon
“the system would enable the .. National Security Agency, to instantaneously
share select classified information with America’s closest allies in the fight
against the Taliban”

Would it also help them figure out who is facilitating the heroin trade out of
Afghanistan and where all the money goes ;]

